# Phòng mạch > Thầy bói xem voi >  Gamo xem voi - Soi biến tần SKA1200075

## Gamo

Như đã hứa với các nhà tài trợ, em xin show hàng 1 em chân dài khác, biến tần SKA1200075 do nhà tài trợ Duy xxx cung cấp, 
Thread bán hàng của bác ấy tại.... (chương trình kèm quảng cáo, bổ sung sau)

Giờ up hình lên trước, lúc nào rảnh đi vô chi tiết sau

1. Thông tin của bé


2. Bên trên:
- 1 chú MCU (có lẽ) 3687C49FPV để điều khiển biến tần
- 1 chú ADM485 cho kết nối RS485 bên ngoài
- 2 chú LM317 để điều chỉnh hiệu điện thế, có lẽ 5V & 3.3V
- 2 Op amp LM324 (để làm gì ta?)
- Relay (để làm gì ta?)
- và các thứ lặt vặt khác ...


3. Vỏ hộp đúc liền, tản nhiệt làm tốt


4.Bên dưới cũng ko có gì đặc biệt


5. Hai tụ 400V, 390uF của EPCOS


6. Phần chính
- 8 IGBT K06T60, 600V, 6A
- Lái bởi IC ADMC326YRZ của Analog Devices, DSP Motor Controller
- Cầu diode TS20P06G nắn AC-> DC
- Các IC còn lại là Op Amp MC34074DG, cách ly quang Fairchild 4503, LM339DG, HC4066 , AC14G


7. Phần nguồn Flyback (hạ áp từ 311V DC)




Đúng chuẩn biến tần mini, phổ thông, cấu tạo đơn giản, tốt & rẻ

----------


## nhatson

1500hz xài igbt rời lun, ghe thặc

----------


## Gamo

óe, con này 1500Hz à, phí quá...  :Wink:

----------

